# Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?



## ein_schelm (28. Juni 2015)

*Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Servus,
nun da Steam ein Rückgaberecht von 2 Wochen, bei einer Spielzeit von weniger als 2 Stunden, einräumt - ist das kein Problem mehr.

Aber vielleicht würdet ihr Spiele zurückgeben - könnt dies aber nicht weil ihr:
- die Spiele vor dem Rückgaberecht gekauft habt.
- die Bedingungen nicht erfüllt (ihr z.B. länger als 2 Stunden gespielt habt).
- erst spät gemerkt habt das, das Spiel doch nichts für euch ist.

Am liebsten würde ich zurückgeben:

Sins of a Solar Empire , Wargame, Civ5
Gute Strategie-Titel - nur kam ich irgendwie nie dazu mich mit eines zu beschäftigen. Zur Zeit spiel ich andere Genre-Vertreter (City Skylines, XCOM...)

BioShock 1 und 2
BioShock 3 fand ich großartig zum ersten und zweiten Teil bekomm ich keinen Zugang

Tropico
City Skylines ist besser .

RUSE
Fehlkauf

Banished
Respekt nur ein Entwickler werkelt an diesem Projekt - immer noch? Ist es fertig? Mir ist Banished aber dann doch zu viel Micromanagement.

Call of Duty 
Einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Alle die ich kaum gespielt habe oder gar nicht und in meiner Steam Sammlung vergammeln.
Sind zu viele um die alle Aufzuzählen und nach und nach spiele ich auch einige davon.

BioShock 2 und 3; 1 gebe ich hingegen niemals her  eigentlich finde ich alle 3 gut aber Teil 1 am besten, war als es rauskam einfach super und sah auch mit am besten aus im vergleich zu den Spielen seiner Zeit 

Rise of the Triad würde ich sofort zurückgeben wenn es noch ginge ...


----------



## Ralle82 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Folgende Titel konnten mich nicht lange ans Hackbrett fesseln und waren für mich daher ein Fehlkauf:

- C&C 4: Tiberian Twilight
- Duke Nukem Forever
- Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris
- Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
- Serious Sam 3: BFE

Ja, das war es eigentlich (sofern wir uns auf Steam-Games beschränken). Finde es jedenfalls schon cool, dass nun eine Möglichkeit zur Rückgabe eingeräumt wurde...

Gruß


----------



## Nazzy (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

halbe Steam Library


----------



## Ersy90 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Rage und Bioshock Infinite, furchtbar. Absolute Fehlkäufe...beide Spiele nichtmal eine Stunde gespielt bevor ich auf Deinstallieren gedrückt habe.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

toxikk...
spil an sich geil... nur da der multiplayer nimer zeitgemäs und oldschool ist spielt den keine sau...
höte mich schon wundern soln als ich nach monaten des realeses ne limitted edition für paar wenig kröten in der hand hate.... egal aleine oder auf ner lan ises ajch lustig


----------



## longtom (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

C&C 4: Tiberian Twilight das übelste Stück Software was mir je in die Finger gekommen ist .


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Cities in Motion, die Karriere fängt schwer an und das Freie Spiel ist zu einfach, nach wenigen Stunden hat man eine Stadt so schnell verbunden, das man fertig ist. 

Tropico 1+2, an Anno kommen sie nicht ran es fehlt einfach mehr Inhalt und die Stadt ist nicht wirklich lebendig.


----------



## DHost (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Alan Wake, die Beschreibung hat mir einiger Maßen zugesagt aber mit dem Gameplay konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Immerhin hat mich dieser "Spaß" nur 7 Euro gekostet und ein paar nette Postkarten gabs auch noch dazu


----------



## Kinguin (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Habe hin und her überlegt, aber gar keins muss ich sagen, bin bisher mit allen Spielen zufrieden.
Wieso wird man denn nicht mit Bioshock 1 warm, für mich war es sogar nochmal besser als das gute Infinite, vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass es mein erstes Bioshock war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Bezieht sich der Titel und der Beitrag lediglich auf Spiele die man in Steam erworben hat oder allgemein? 

fps - Medal of Honor Warfighter, Nexuiz, Call of Duty ab MW2. 

Ansonsten bereue ich den Kauf von Spielen nicht, es ist gute Unterhaltung die die Freizeit gut bereichert.


----------



## FortuneHunter (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welche Spiele würdet ihr am liebsten wieder zurückgeben?*

Eingentlich nur alle Multiplayertitel und MMORPGs, weil ich sie schon lange nicht mehr spiele und das Geld gerne in Singleplayertitel stecken würde. Und die Karteileichen in meiner Steambibliothek, die inzwischen durch andere oder bessere Versionen ersetzt wurden.

Beispiele dafür:
Batman Arkam City - Wurde im Zuge der Umstellung von Windows Live auf Steam kostenlos durch die GOTY-Edition ersetzt
Company of Heros - Wurde durch eine neue Steam Version kostenlos ersetzt
Dirt 3 - Ersetzt um von Windows Live auf Steam umzusteigen
Divinity II - Dragon Knight Saga - Wurde durch den Directors Cut ersetzt.
Deus Ex: Human Revolution nebst DLC: Wurde von mir durch den Directors Cut ersetzt
Metro Last Light + Metro 2033: Wurden auch durch die Redux-Editionen ausgetauscht
Sniper Elite: Zombie Army 1+2 <- Diese beiden Teile sind in den 3. Teil integriert worden.

2 Spiele habe ich noch, die würde ich so zurückgeben:

Septerra Core. Die Steam Version läuft nicht. -> Habe inzwischen eine GOG-Version die anstandslos ihren Dienst verichtet
Cities XL Platinum ... Das Interface ist in der Deutschen Version eine Katastophe und anstatt sich um die Bugs zu kümmer relesen sie die gleiche Version mit etwas farblich angepassten Interface als XXL-Version zum Vollpreis.


----------

